# Mollies bad with bettas?



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I keep forgetting to ask about this but when I went to get my new little girl she was in a tank with bettas, mollies, and guppies. About 5 mollies were chasing one of the bettas around the tank for at least 5 minutes before I left. Are mollies a no no when it comes to mixing with bettas?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

most mollies will nip at bettas fins


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeh I'd agree, I put a male betta in with a yellow molly (I know your talking about a female) but he chased the molly. My 5 females are in the same tank with 3 guppies & they are getting along fine, no nipping of anyones tails, they seem to not even notice each other & eat from the surface all together friendly....not sure about a molly?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you have male or female guppies with your girls? I was hoping to get some male fancy guppies to go with them. I love the colors they come in!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i definately wouldnt recommend male guppies in with them, they could think their male bettas because of their finnage and WILL nip them which could lead to illnesses


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Ugh! Okay so what can I put in with them thats not ugly? lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I never had a problem with my Dalmation molly + Male betta, but then with my females she gets a bit nippy at times.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

What about the little frogs? Are they a good pairing? I'd like to get Goldy a buddy soon.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

new2bettas........otos are really cute and will help "clean up" but there are other various fish that are shorter finned that could work with him, if he allows them to that is lol........platys, corys, tetras


----------

